# crazy *******



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Check this guy out... ranting about immigrants in the states. Give him a piece of your mind...crazy hick.
http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50177


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wow you've gotten yourself in quite the battle there. Good luck my friend... I have had this debate many a times and it was always ugly. I'll stay out of it this time.

good luck!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I'm over my head, I am finished


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

It's rare but some people should never be taught to read and write.


----------

